
I’ve never had a goal – Signal v. Noise - vanwilder77
https://m.signalvnoise.com/ive-never-had-a-goal-c89219aedddf#.17omv9xb0
======
msie
So...objectives are different than goals? How do you get anything done? Goal
here must mean something different than just the end result of a task.

